# More Salami



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 10, 2016)

I ordered supplies enough for about 40lbs of Salami. 1/2 I'll make this year and then again next year. It's a lot of work, and getting the casings stuffed nice and tight takes some experimenting. The two on the right are from yesterday, and I can see some pockets. The two on the left are todays and are much tighter, which I can see, and the weight confirms.

Homemade Wine with Homemade Salami, with some cheese and crackers... It's as good as it gets.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2016)

So whats the next step? I have a 5lb stuffer but have only made beef sticks in the dehydrator. Did you start with hamburg?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 10, 2016)

Runningwolf said:


> So whats the next step? I have a 5lb stuffer but have only made beef sticks in the dehydrator. Did you start with hamburg?



I'm mostly following the guidance of this book: "*Charcuterie: the Craft of Salting, Smoking and Curing*", and using Pork Shoulder. After I see how this comes out, I might try some Venison. There was a bit sticking out from the tied end of one, and it was very very good.

http://www.amazon.com/Charcuterie-Salting-Smoking-Revised-Updated/dp/0393240053/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460318743&sr=8-1&keywords=charcuterie


----------



## TonyR (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking Good. You are so right, nothing beats a plate of sliced cured meat, good sharp cheese and a nice bottle or 2 of wine. Reminds me of being back in Italy.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 13, 2016)

TonyR said:


> Looking Good. You are so right, nothing beats a plate of sliced cured meat, good sharp cheese and a nice bottle or 2 of wine. Reminds me of being back in Italy.


 I am with you, but I would also add some Olives and some fruit (figs, grapes, etc). With all that salty/savory, a little sweet is nice.

Mountainwineguy, 

My father used to make this really good hugarian kolbasz. It is a smokier, garlicy, pepperoni style cured sausage. I have always wanted to make some. Perhaps I will give it a try.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Its a whole other world. I've 12 chubs now hanging, and 15lbs of meat that I'm going to grind soon and stuff into smaller casings. What I now have hanging looks better and better every day. I'm expecting awesome!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 13, 2016)

What are the temperature and humidity conditions where you're hanging this salami? I've been interested in this for a while, but thought I needed relatively cool/dry conditions.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

60deg and 60% humidity is suppose to be ideal. I don't have control over either. Its cooler then 60, and when the humidity is low I squirt the chubs to keep them moist. I minimize the potential dangers in thinking that Salami has been being made for centuries all over the world, least of all in FDA approved food producing factories. Just how bad do I need to screw up and get myself poisoned? When some is done, I will eat a very small amount and wait several days to see if there are any negative affects. 

Living Dangerously!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 14, 2016)

I think that you should be able to tell if the meat is spoiled simply by the smell??


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 14, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I think that you should be able to tell if the meat is spoiled simply by the smell??



Not necessarily. After all, in salami the meat _IS_ spoiled; however, it is spoiled by bacteria that we tolerate. 

Also, (although this may upset one of our anti-intellectual moderators), look up the etymology of the word _botulism_ some time.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 14, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I think that you should be able to tell if the meat is spoiled simply by the smell??



My thoughts too. Unfortunately there is way way to much reading to know everything, short of achieving a Ph'd in Butchering, to know for certain. I've done everything right and the only thing out of my control is the environment. Which not ideal, is not dangerous, but rather might make things go slower.

I've watch videos of people making sausages, salami, in factories, in the closet, in the refrigerator, etc. Unless one is very very unfortunate, it should be okay.

Hell, making wine seemed risky the first time, and now I can't remember why I believed that.

All the Salami is now hanging for long term storage. One of the 1st is now 3.5 Oz lighter, or about 1/3 the way to completion and only after 5 days.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 14, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> look up the etymology of the word _botulism_ some time.





montanaWineGuy said:


> Unless one is very very unfortunate, it should be okay.



I should hasten to add that I am not suggesting what you are doing is dangerous. I do not think so, and I am interested in doing this myself. The sodium nitrite in your curing salt is there to protect you against botulism, which is probably your main worry.

I want to start with whole-muscle charcuterie, just to get my feet wet a little more safely.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 14, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> I should hasten to add that I am not suggesting what you are doing is dangerous. I do not think so, and I am interested in doing this myself. The sodium nitrite in your curing salt is there to protect you against botulism, which is probably your main worry.
> 
> I want to start with whole-muscle charcuterie, just to get my feet wet a little more safely.



Yes, Botulism is the #1 concern. Very much so. And the curing salt #2 is the answer to the problem. Trichinosis is another but much less so. Then just proper cleanliness to ward against all the rest of the micro boogers out there that can make you sick as a dog.

You might want to use curing salt #1 and smoke the whole-muscle, skipping the fermentation, for an extra measure of safety.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 19, 2016)

O'Boy, the big Chubs are losing weight nicely, and best of all, they are starting to show white mold spots. White Mold is good with Salami. Black, gray, green, not so good.


----------



## Mismost (May 2, 2016)

montanaWineGuy said:


> 60deg and 60% humidity is suppose to be ideal. I don't have control over either. Its cooler then 60, and when the humidity is low I squirt the chubs to keep them moist. I minimize the potential dangers in thinking that Salami has been being made for centuries all over the world, least of all in FDA approved food producing factories. Just how bad do I need to screw up and get myself poisoned? When some is done, I will eat a very small amount and wait several days to see if there are any negative affects.
> 
> Living Dangerously!



I bought a new freezer with the sole use being used as a beer fermentation chamber with a temp controller....bet it could also double as a meat factory....you've got me thinking about it.

I have made lots of dried venison sausage. But I normally make it in the "winter" which here in South Texas can get pretty warm. But, back then I also had a old shop refridgerator that I could finish drying if it got too hot. Even dried it in the house one time....house smelled like hickory smoke for months afterwards, wife says that ain't gonna happen again!

Gave up on sausage making this year....it would be June before we had a free week end for the chore. So, I loaded my venison and pork up and hauled it down to the local meat market. First time in 19 years we have not made sausage...frankly, I'm liking the feeling! Hundred pound batches of sausage are a lot of work, satisfying work, but much harder than it was 20 years ago!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (May 2, 2016)

Mismost said:


> I bought a new freezer with the sole use being used as a beer fermentation chamber with a temp controller....bet it could also double as a meat factory....you've got me thinking about it.
> 
> I have made lots of dried venison sausage. But I normally make it in the "winter" which here in South Texas can get pretty warm. But, back then I also had a old shop refridgerator that I could finish drying if it got too hot. Even dried it in the house one time....house smelled like hickory smoke for months afterwards, wife says that ain't gonna happen again!
> 
> Gave up on sausage making this year....it would be June before we had a free week end for the chore. So, I loaded my venison and pork up and hauled it down to the local meat market. First time in 19 years we have not made sausage...frankly, I'm liking the feeling! Hundred pound batches of sausage are a lot of work, satisfying work, but much harder than it was 20 years ago!



I'm starting to think about getting serious in make Salami. Making an investment in some of equipment you mentioned to create a more controlled environment.

For this year, it is going pretty damn good. I used up the last of my Starter Culture on 5lbs of Venison Salami the other day. And this morning I went out and did an inventory and created a spread sheet. Next year, at the very minimum, I'll get a bound notebook, like I'm now doing with my wine.

Inventory: 5 different types of Salami over 28 Chubs with a total combined starting weight of 47lbs and 13.1oz.


----------

